# SPI: Osprey never again!! (long)



## jaymzinsa (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello folks, I've thought about this post for a few days before I decided to write it. I wanted to make sure I didn't say anything simply out of anger. I really don't like speaking badly about anyone or anyones business but I feel I have to vent.

Round 1
I went down to SPI last weekend to attend a friend's wedding. I decided I would go down on Thurs so I could get some fishing in on Fri. After doing a couple of searches it appeared that people were pretty much happy with the Osprey operation so I called and reserved a couple of spots for their Fri trip. They told me they had a 24hr cancellation policy, I said fine I would call them if I needed to change anything. On Thurs morning I received an email from my fishing partner saying he wouldn't be in until Sat and to go fishing without him and catch a few for him. Fine. I called Osprey to cancel one ticket and was informed that I would have to pay for both since it was past the 24hr window. I said I don't need 2, I only need 1. The guy then asks in not the nicest tone "well why do you have to cancel?" I said I don't think I have to explain myself anyway I don't know why, my buddy just now told me he can't make it. The response was well the cancellation policy was explained to you and we could work with you if it was an emergency but since you refuse to even tell us why you need to cancel then we are going to charge you for both tickets and you are free to use them anytime. I said I can't tell you why because I don't know why, my buddy just said he can't make it. I said it's 10:30 and I called you as soon as I knew I needed to cancel one spot. The reply was "I know **** well what time it is and the 24hr window expired at 8, you can use the ticket when you come down again." I said I haven't to SPI in at least 6-7 years and don't think I'll be coming down again any time soon. The manager was on the phone by this time and said hey buddy I'm trying to run a business here and you are getting better consideration than if you were dealing with an airline or hotel. I was pretty po'd by this time and said who the hell do you think you're kidding, they would and never have treated me this way. I said look it's not a last minute cancellation it's only 10:30 and the trip is tomorrow morning. The reply was a rude "I can read a f-ing clock." I don't know what changed but he then abruptly said ok you need one ticket fine you're taken care of. I started to say something and he cut me off and repeated you're taken care of. I said thank you and he just hung up.

Round 2
I get to the boat Fri morning and the deckhand informs me we're going tuna fishing. I asked on an 8hr trip and he said yeah it's only about a 1.5 hr ride. I thought sweet I haven't caught a tuna in a while. On the way the deck never told anyone how we were going to fish or how to use their decrepit equipment, nor did he tell anyone to go over the side if they were going to be sick. About an hour in one of the passengers starts looking green. The deck notices this and instead of saying anything rummages around and hands the person a small plastic bucket I'm sure knowing full well that someone sick in the cabin was sure to start a chain reaction. Luckily the passenger had enough sense to go over the side. At about 2.5 hrs we pull up on a shrimper. In their defense the seas were 3-4 and choppy so it was slow going and you can never tell where a shrimp boat might be. So we get behind the shrimper not knowing what the plan was. We start the drift and I realize we're not going to trade for chum so I toss my bait over. The deck had at least prepared rigs for the others but they didn't know when or how to cast. Meanwhile, the deck is tossing a diamond jig and gets hooked up. He yells come on guys get your bait in the water they're out there. By this time we had drifted way off the boat and lost the fish. As we are pulling back to the boat he yells I told you guys you have to be ready and you have to get your baits in as soon as we get behind the boat. One of the passengers says you didn't tell us anything of the sort and the deck snaps back "What you're going to argue with me now. You don't want to argue with me, you'll never get any fish!" On the next drift we hook a few fish but lose most of them because the deck and the captain are at the back of the boat trying to land a shark that the deck hooked. Ok, I see how this works every man for himself. At the next boat I get hit in the back of the head with some squid the deck is throwing for chum. Instead of saying sorry about that he yells "hey man you gotta get out of the way when I'm chumming." Ok sorry, my fault. I hook a nice fish that I watch get chomped by a big shark. I gaff the remaining 15lbs of a nice fat BF on my own and as I'm pulling it up the captain grabs the fish and rigs up a shark rod without asking if I still wanted the remains of the tuna. Over the side it goes. Ok, I guess I didn't want that fish. I did want the fish but would have been willing to donate it had I been asked. No such courtesy. I hook another fish on the next drift. I follow the fish up the boat and then it turns and heads back to the stern. As I'm chasing the fish the deck yells follow it, I said I am but I must not have been fast enough for him because he grabs my rod with one hand and starts pushing me down the rail with the other. I stop, turn around and ask him what the hell are you doing. He yells at me "god damnit get to the back of the boat." I said who the hell does he think he is and who does he think he's talking to? I said I'm a paying customer and I've had about enough of you. He pounded his chest and replied "I'm the law on this boat. If you don't watch out I'll put up your equipment, make you sit in the cabin and that'll be the end of your day." I said the hell you will, I'ld like to see you try. He went back to fishing his jig at the front of the boat and I lost the tuna to another shark. We hit a couple more boats and then called it a day. The ride back took about 3-3.5 hrs. Do the math to determine actual fishing time. As a final insult, the deck had the nerve to carry his own tip bucket and tell everyone to "give it up for the captain and crew and to make it hurt." I put in $5 and as he walked away I mentioned that I usually tip a hell of a lot more even on a slow day. I said I probably shouldn't be giving him anything but I wasn't going to lower myself to that level.

Round 3
At the dock the cutter was waiting. I know it's somewhat self explanatory but he never told anyone that he charged to clean the fish. He just asked who wanted their fish cleaned and started cutting. When the first customer went to get their fish they weren't expecting to have to pay for cleaning. The customer said he thought it was included since the cutter never mentioned a price. He said he didn't mind paying for the service but would liked to have known upfront and didn't feel like he should pay the full price. I agreed and someone, I don't know who but it wasn't the cutter (manager maybe?) said I could go clean my own **** fish. I said that was always my plan I was just waiting for the table to be free.

I take quite a few party boat trips out of Port A since I don't know anyone personally (except Valkrie, thanks again :cheers: ) who has an offshore boat. I've also been on several trips out of San Diego. I've ever had such a bad experience. There are 1 or 2 outfits which shall remain nameless that I won't go out with again (mainly due to slow boats), but those were nowhere near this experience. These people were simply crass and unbelievably rude. What kind of image are they trying to convey? To their credit the captain tried to put us on some fish and the deck eventually apologized, but the damage had been done. 

Major problems I had with Osprey fishing.
If it was going to be slow going due to the seas we should have stayed in closer and gotten at least 4hrs fishing time. How can the deckhand be allowed to fish while customers are trying to land fish? His job is deckhand not fishinghand. Oh yeah almost forgot. The deck hooks a fish and finally hands it off only to tell the person to be careful that's an expensive lure and when the line does break he says "damnit you just lost a $10 dollar lure." Unbelievable. Thankfully I have my own equipment because theirs was in awful condition and no instruction was given on how to use it. And I can't even begin to imagine what they were thinking about by being rude to their paying customers (not just me). I quess they feel since they are way down in SPI they don't have much repeat business and don't have to present themselves in an appropriate manner. 

I will never fish with these people again and will certainly not recommend them to anyone going down to SPI. I haven't exaggerated any of the events and don't think I was in the wrong about anything; I hope someone from their organization sees this. I personally don't think this is any way to run an operation but I could be wrong since I'm a scientist and not a business owner. Sorry for the rant but I had to get this off my chest and get some peace of mind. 
Tight lines.

James


----------



## rp (Oct 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your experience......I personally have had a similar instince with another outfit and can relate. I think that people like that don't care too much about the sport or the people who love it. Customer service should be the number one priorety and it's pretty sad if any of those people on the boat with you were beginers.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

dude, i don't know if in this case a bad day of fishing beats a bad day of work. i know that in some people's cases, that woud keep people from ever hitting the big blue again. it doesn't just give them a bad name but party boats in general.

last time i was offshore we were about 25 miles out of freeport on a wreck and this charter pulls up with about 7 customers chunking little pieces of cut bait within 10 yardds of us. we were tossing big jigs and whole pogies and catching good keeper sized snapper. they were catching puny ones. we watched the deck hand everytime and saw him glance our way as he put these 12 inch reds into his box. i couldn't believe as i watched him look all three of us in the face and then turn and toss 'em in the box, not just once but 5 times!! can't remeber the name of the boat but wrote it down somewhere. talk about setting a bad example. 

is there a BBB that keeps track of these sort of things??


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I am sure there will be lots of interesting responces to this post. The murphys are nice ppl down there and well respected in the comunity but I wont fish on the boats with them.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Wow, that is the absolute wrong way to treat customers. I now realize that the one offshore charter I have taken did things the right way. They were very nice, accomodating, funny, informative and put us on some fish. They also explained the deal with the fish cleaning. But, I've also had a not-so-pleasant experience with an inshore guide. Customer service is the most important thing. Catching fish is secondary. If I pay for a fishing trip and catch no fish, I probably won't be too upset as long as I'm shown a good time (get your mind out of the gutter) and respected.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I would have knocked that guy the F out if he threw squid at me then pushed me around afterwards and pounded his chest. I guess he backed off when you called him out on it?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Bad deal. If I owned the boat and got a complaint about the crew like that the deck and the captain would be fired.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

That's amazingly similar to my family's experience with Osprey on our trip over July 4th. Sounds like the same crew. I wanted to take the kids on an offshore trip and decided against better judgement to do the party boat thing. I knew better, but did it anyway. Same deal with the slow, slow, slow boat ride. We ran for close to 2 hrs parallel to the beach. We couldn't have been more than 10 or 12 miles offshore. Same deal: 2 hrs each way and maybe 2 hrs fishing time, as ours was a 6hr trip. We finally potlicked another party boat and got on a good spot and just hammered the undersized snapper. It was disgusting. They wouldn't let you bring them up and release them. We were supposed to yell "Fish on" and they'd come around and get them off. Well, with 15 to 20 tourists screaming "fish on" at a time we basically ended up with a good chum line consisting of dead, undersized snaps. I caught a shark and the deck hand landed it, beat it on the deck til it quite flopping, and then threw it back. I asked "What the hell was that all about!?" and he says it is an endangered shark and we can't keep it. So I asked "It was an endangered shark and you beat it on the deck?" He said he was only stunning it. Yeah, that's why it's out there taking a siesta on it's side. I'm not a shark expert, but he called it a black nose, or something. I know what a blacktip is, and it wasn't a blacktip. Anyway, the hands were fishing with flat lines and hooking kings and handing one off to each group so each group would get to leave with a fish. They yelled "Do not cast. Drop straight down only!!!" constantly. I tried to take the snapper rig off and rig for kings and the guy went ballistic and told me not to mess with "his" rod and rigging. I told him I had caught enough undersized snapper and wanted a king. He brought "his" rod with the wire leader and hooked a king that he let my wife reel in. Same deal with the tip jar. Not being much on being fed $hit and told it's steak, I told him he could "want a tip" in one hand and $hit in the other and see which one filled up quicker. He gave me the "we work for tips" line and I told him "I pay for good service". Nothing more was said. It will be an icy day in hell before I darken their door step again. 
We ended up paying for a private bay charter and drift fishing with cut bally-hoo and catching some good reds and trout, so the SPI trip turned out ok after all. Can't remember the guides name, but he put us on fish. He was out of the place next to Jim's pier and ran an 18' ShallowSport w/sides.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Absolutely unbelievable. I've never been on that boat. Was going to once but they didn't go out on account of weather or something.

I've been on just about every party boat out of Port A - thankfully have never had an experience like that. Like you said it may be because they don't think you'll be a repeat customer or likely because whoelse are you going to fish with. Unless things have changed alot in the 10 years or so since I've been down there, aren't they the only operation there?

Wow.

Earl


----------



## jaymzinsa (Jul 20, 2004)

Argo- Yeah he backed down pretty quick when confronted, plus I'm not a stranger to the gym so I think he realized I could throw him over for shark bait at any time if I felt like it. I'm a really even keeled person with more than average patience but these guys really pushed it. I'm glad I restrained myself but I was really close to laying him out. 

Whitecrow- Sorry to hear that. I was hoping this was an isolated incident but it unfortunately may be an established pattern. Sad.

James


----------



## toyaker (Oct 4, 2004)

Folks that is bad for business. There are a couple of local newspapers down here that you could email a letter to the editor. Maybe that will get there attention. Valley morning star, brownsville herald, the monitor.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Unbelievable!!!!!!! Sounds like they could start a side show and make a video . This is more than I could have taken. I'm glad ya'll stood up to those a---oles.
No osprey for me.
Thanks for the report.
Sound s like that deck hand needed a good ole fashion -itch slappin.
R.R...


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*Thats my take to*

_ I would go on about 4 to 5 tuna trips a year but after a string of experiances like yours I have given up the partyboad thing. I hope that all the bad ones go belly up. They desirve it!!!_


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

There is another head boat right before you go over the big bridge on the right hand side. I have been on that one and they are good folks. I cant remember the name of it as I have not been on a head boat in SPI or even looked at them in 7 years. I have not been out with the osprey but have met the murphys a few times. As I say, they are nice but think theyre S dont stink when it comes to fishing. That is true when it is a personal trip with their family to their secret spots but their public face on their charters has never been all that well known.


----------



## foulhooked (Aug 13, 2004)

The Murphy's are not associated with the Ospreys. The Murphy's boats are Murphy's Law and Hard Bottom II.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I've fished with Jazz and he is very easy going.
Who is associated with Ospreys?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a buddy that works for the Port Isabel press. I am sure he would be happy to get letter put in the paper.

The osprey people suck, they like to barge in on spots because they can't find them on their own.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Thunderbird is the third Murphy boat. Language on the boat may not be G-rated, but they'd never disrespect a customer like that. They really are great folks who know how to catch fish. In Port Isabel, before the bridge, is the Texas Hospitality which is owned by the Stoctons who, like the Murphys, have been fishing snapper here for generations. Haven't heard much about Osprey treating their customers rudely, but most locals here don't fish the Osprey cause they usually don't catch a lot of fish. Osprey moved down here 5 or so years ago and they just don't know as many spots.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Nothing but the truth about the Osprey! I've fished them a couple of times when they were first down here and not only are they inept, but they were very dangerous. They'll fish in just about any seas and not warn anyone. Also, the day the Causeway went down after being hit by the tug/barge, the Osprey went fishing while every other head boat( the Murphys, Texas Hospitality, and Outdoor Tours owned by Daniel Bryant) began ferrying passengers to help the people stranded on the Island. If you want to catch fish on a headboat go with the Murphys or with Texas Hospitality.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

My bad, like I said, I have never fished with them. only the one right before the bridge, texas hospitality. I have heard stories about murphys boat and osprey in the same sitting and just kinda made 2+2=5. I usually went out on private boats down there and it was usually the one I currently own which was owned by a friend of mine that lived down there.


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

Osprey just plain sucks. I lived in the SPI Area for 4 years and went out with them twice, before I met The Murphy's. The Murphy's are hands down the best party boat company out of SPI. I have fished with them no less than 60 times, and while its true everyone has a slow trip, more often than not you will be hooked up. Take some trolling gear, and they will let you troll on the way out, to other spots, and on the way in. There have been days with them where I literally had wahoo, tuna, king, and bonita in the boat before we even got to a snapper spot.


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

here is their email and website. email this post to them.

http://www.ospreyfishingtrips.com/Contact.htm


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

I hope this doesnâ€™t speak for all the guides / services in SPI! My wife and I had a bad experience with a bay guide. He quickly got on my wifeâ€™s bad side by â€œbossingâ€ her around (I learned not to do that 38 years ago) and criticizing everything she was doingâ€¦not outwardly but you could tell the sarcasms was bitingâ€¦which by the way the fish werenâ€™t. We jumped around never staying anyplace but a few moments. We were glad when our time was upâ€¦.what a shame, we usually donâ€™t want to go back.


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

Well, I have to add also.. Many yrs. ago before Bill got his CL he went with them and not saying much after a tuna trip he came in with 1 catfish and 1 snapper it was about 15pds. but, he was not impressed at all. Thats when we started ours and knew what kind of Customer service we wanted..
The deckhands would be great but, they are tough,rude, ****holes.. CB would have thrown them off the boat.
Funny the day CB wnt it wasn't even a full boat humm wonder why?
Sorry you had such a terrible experience ..and really No FISH
Not all the Party boats are bad but, there are alot of them and most people want to pay little not thinking you get what you pay for.Don't flame me just my opinion
The private boats{charters} Normally are the way to go for several reasons..
1. more fishing time
2. more personal
3. you get to know your Capt. and deckhand
4. Nicer boat
5. Better variety of fish
6. most of the time alot better gear 
To us if you are un happy with one spot shoot tell him the Capt. he is suppose to be there to please you we have had alot of great private people and businesses and 9 out of 10 return.. Because they got what they paid for.
It is all in communication...
That is the name of the game guy's..
Who agrees?
Lynn
CB's customer service we aim to please. 
I believe you could complain to the charter boat association if they are members or spread the word these boards get alot of visitors.. 
If you felt like they operated unsafe you could call the coast guard and complain although I have to say the CG seem to not really care either at times..
Fishing is not really all that regulated but, you can get the word out.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Guess its been longer than I thought since I've been down there. We had our honeymoon there near 15 years ago. There was only one operation there near as I can remember - probably the Texas Hospitality.

Sounds like they have several party boat operations now. No excuse whatsoever for service like that.

Earl


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*SPI: Osprey never again!! (long)*

That is quite a missive you posted James.

It sounds as if you left on the trip already angry at not liking their late cancellation/refund policy and were predisposed to having a bad day.

Being in the fishing charter business myself and also a winter Texan and customer of the great folks at Osprey I understand both sides and from where people come to the table. Cancellation policies are there for a reason. Osprey as well as others and mine understand that cancellations occur, but also understand that last minute cancellations for other than emergency reasons canâ€™t be accepted.

I canâ€™t take issue with your experience on the boat, as I was not there.

But I can attest to the excellent service I have enjoyed while fishing on any of the Osprey boats. Captainâ€™s Bobby and Rudy work as hard as any in the business from my view point and the deck hands have always been more than helpful to me while fishing on their boats. Every time I visit with Phil about the prospect of fishing he is always straight with me about the conditions and recent catches.

I was quite pleasantly surprised that this head boat operation, especially for the more than reasonable feeâ€™s they charge, go out for any fish that donâ€™t come straight off the bottom such as Tuna and Mackerel.

Fishing for Tuna on a head boat is challenging at the best and not only do the crew and passengers have to get along the passengers have to work with each other in moving up and down the drift sides of the boat when playing these aggressive fish in shallow water.

One of the things I have found in being a private fishing charter operator for over 13 years now is, as with most things in life, you canâ€™t please all the people all the time.

It is interesting that you took the considered time and effort to post your experience (bad) on a public forum. I wonder if you would have taken such time and effort to post here or elsewhere if your experience had been positive.

Again, we all are different and have differing views. My multiple experiences with the staff and crews at Osprey Fishing Trips have all been nothing but quite satisfying, even on the trips where we just didnâ€™t get on the fish we were hoping for. But of course fishing is fishing and I know that when we have challenging days on the water the most disappointed people on the boat are the Captains and crews. I also know that on challenging days, as a charter operator, the crew works much harder than they do on the â€œslam dunkâ€ days.

You may never go out with the folks at Osprey again, but I canâ€™t think of even considering going out with anyone else. Different strokes for different folks is what it all comes down to.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

By the way here is a picture of our results from a day fishing with 21 fishermen on board last fall with our catch of 71 Tuna and limits of Red Snapper and other species.

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Walley, I am sure the fact that you are a regular down there makes a huge difference. You will also note that he did get his refund so I am sure he was satisfied on that point that you try to make. Being an outsider for 3 years going to the island from Harlingen showed me that ppl on SPI could give a S about the outsiders feelings. The ppl that are in certainly are IN. I was fortunate that I did not have to deal with these ppl on a business end and only in passing through the restaurants down there. Locals get catered to 10 times more than outsiders down there. It is very equal in Port A circles and outsiders actually get treated well there. I have never been out on their charter service so I dont know about that but the general attitude down there with charters is pretty sour. Not to say that they are all bad because I am sure that there are quite a few good ones too. I am happy that I had a friend with a private boat down there......


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well, I don't think one could call me a regular, but again that is all based upon perceptions. I am a Winter Texan from South Dakota and I am only here a few months over the winter season. I don't live on the island during our stay down here, as quite frankly I can't afford it. Nor do I go on many trips on any head boats. I too have a friend that comes down here with a deep water boat, who is extremely close to the folks at Osprey and I would imagine we will be reading his two cents worth here before long as well. But I do love fishing and I do run a private charter business in South Dakota and I appreciate all that comes with running a fishing charter business. 

As I stated in my response to James, I really can't comment on his day in the boat, as I wasn't there. But I do believe the folks at Osprey, in the running of a head boat operation, provide excellent service and do go for species that many head boat captains won't even attempt.

Perhaps a suggestion, to fishermen planning to go on a head boat, is to ask when booking what species they are going out for and what all that means doing so on a "head boat". Tuna fishing on a head boat is a frantic activity when the boat gets on the fish and there really isn't much time to sit around and talk about the nuances of such fishing presentations.

I had never fished for Tuna before that day as posted in the picture I put up. But on that trip and subsequent trips the deck hands were very explicit on the way out on giving out the instructions on what to do during the bite to maximize our catching. The were painstaking in explaining how everyone fishing had to work one with the other in moving up and down the boat while playing a Tuna. Of course not everyone listens. :headknock 

Granted when the frantic fishing is going on everyone gets excited. If one can't get excited fishing then perhaps one should take up knitting.

I also have been around the Internet long enough to realize that it is quite easy to sit behind a keyboard and be much more critical than one would be in person. 

It is a shame James had a bad experience, from his point of view.

My experiences aboard the Osprey boats have been quite different and most enjoyable.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Dude...all that is well and good,and tuna fishing on a headboat may indeed include "frantic activity"....but,where I draw the line is the physical pushing,verbal cussing,and chum being thrown on a paying customer.Not only would I have never given them business,again,but,would have probably been in the local jailhouse for knocking the a-hole unconscious !!!


----------



## jaymzinsa (Jul 20, 2004)

You beat me to it NightTrain. Those are my sentiments exactly. Getting hit by chum isn't the best experience but I've seen it happen before and the decks have always been very apologetic, I would have let it slide as part of the "frantic tuna fishing experience" except this a-hole yells at me to get out of the way. I draw the line when someone actually grabs my gear and then pushes me down the rail. I'm just really glad I kept a cool head or it could have gotten really ugly.

Walleyizer:
I understand your point, but did you really read my post? 21.5 hrs instead of 24 isn't exactly a last minute cancellation and besides it was taken care of so I was ready to go fishing and was holding no grudges. I was quite elated when I learned we would target tuna. There are certain things though that have to be explained to the passengers, especially when drifting, but were never addressed and then to berate the customers for not knowing what to do or when to do it I feel is inexcusable. 
Yes, I have posted my good trips with other outfits, not on this board as I just recently found it, but on others. I go out with 2 particular operations from Port A that have always treated their paying customers well on the trips I've been on. They always explain what we will be fishing for, how to use the equipment, as well as explaining other various boat procedures. I've been in a couple of full blown all out tuna bites and know exactly how frantic it can get. I think it's a great experience even with 20 people on one side of the boat fighting fish. The Port A operations handled it properly making it an unforgetable experience for everyone involved.
You mention you runs charters in South Dakota. I ask you. Would you ever berate your clients or get physical with them? I hope not. I didn't complain about not catching any fish. In fact I gave them credit for trying hard to find some fish and I had a blast fighting the two tuna I hooked. It's not their fault sharks ate them and again that was not my complaint. It's just my opinion, maybe you feel different, but I don't think I should to be cussed at, berated, or physically confronted when I'm fishing especially if I'm a paying customer.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have been and will continue to be very careful in allowing for the fact that I was not there on the day you have written about, so I can't really comment about your perceived experience. I can only attest to the fact that my experiences while fishing with the folks at Osprey Fishing Trips have been quite to the contrary of yours. I experienced professionals doing a great job and wanting their customers to have the best day possible. And of course I don't berate my customers, but at times I have had to be firm with some for various issues. Osprey Fishing Trips has been in business for quite some time now and the "market place" would take care of the problems you bring up were they the standard. My business, as the Osprey's is not the "fishing business" but rather "the people business". 

While I am not, as I said, going to get into a "he said - she said" discussion with you, I will point out that it has not been nor will it ever be MY practice to go on a public forum, such as this, to air my grievances. In my lifeâ€™s experiences I have either gone to the "top" to make my complaints or just chocked it off to "just one of those things".

As I do know the operator of Osprey and his history in "the business" I feel safe in the knowledge that had a dissatisfied customer approached him, in private, at the end of the day and rationally explained his dissatisfaction that he, the operator, would have reached into his pocket and refunded the $60.00 cost of the trip or issued a voucher for a free trip in the future. 

You have the folks at Osprey at a huge disadvantage here James, as, for reasons that should be obvious, they really can't come on here to refute your experience or defend themselves or for that matter to actually attempt to make things right with you. 

In closing, all I can and will attest to is that I have nothing but good things to say about Osprey and their staff. Obviously we have differing opinions.


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

Jaymzinsa,

Osprey was actually onced based out of Port A, but did not make it and moved their operation to SPI. The person who runs Osprey is a a real ***-hole. They have marketing dollars to put out and attract new clients, but I know at least 5-6 people that had very similar things happen on the boat. If Bobby was the Captain of the boat you were on, that would some it up. I have never meet a more arrogant a-hole in my entire life. I hope that doesn't keep you away from SPI in the future, because it is an amazing fishery. Try The Murphy's the next time you are down. There is a reason they have been in buisness for 3 plus decades.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

man..I am glad I read this...If I went that far to fish...and paid my money...I expect to have a good time and be treated to some good deckhands and a good captian who make every effort possible to put their clients on some good fish...I usually go out from Port A and have not had a bad experience yet...but I really dont know how you held it in....I think I might have had to knock him on his *****...fishing is supposed to be fun...not a big pain and lesson in turning the other cheek...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> As I do know the operator of Osprey and his history in "the business" I feel safe in the knowledge that had a dissatisfied customer approached him, in private, at the end of the day and rationally explained his dissatisfaction that he, the operator, would have reached into his pocket and refunded the $60.00 cost of the trip or issued a voucher for a free trip in the future.
> 
> You have the folks at Osprey at a huge disadvantage here James, as, for reasons that should be obvious, they really can't come on here to refute your experience or defend themselves or for that matter to actually attempt to make things right with you.


Sir, since you took the time to complain to me about this thread, personally, I have a simple question.

Has the man gotten his money back? Yes or no and we can put this one to bed. Anyone in business that won't provide a 100% satisfaction money back guarantee, shouldn't be in business.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

<<Anyone in business that won't provide a 100% satisfaction money back guarantee, shouldn't be in business.>>

I've read this thread since it began and can't really side with either party because I was not there and have no idea how things actually transpired but when I read the above quote I just had to chuckle...
Anyone in the charter, headboat, hunting guide or any other outdoor business would go bankrupt in a year if they did that. This world is chock full of real turkey butz that will readily take advantage of such an offer. They'll run you ragged and then complain to high-heaven just to get that dollar back. In fact...the only companies I know that offer such a guarantee (for very long) are those diet pill heat merchants that tell us it's not our fault that we get fat.
No offence Mont.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

James, moderator Mont brings up a good point. Did you complain to the management after the trip and request a refund?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Team Sponge: 

Glad someone here has an understanding of refunds in the charter/outfitter business. Head boat operators can be a bit more forgiving as they rely on volume business. Therefore they can, occasionally and do, make refunds to individuals who express a desire to have one. 

I know in my private charter business, after a full day of fishing there is no way I could afford to do so. But I guarantee you to keep this type of stuff off the Internet I would consider doing so on an isolated incident. 

I might add that in 13 years in the business I have never had one request for a refund. 

I have granted refunds to clients when they didn't want to fish due to bad weather, even though in my estimation it would have been safe to go out. 

James, from his viewpoint, had a bad experience. I have only reported that my experiences with the same operator have been only positive. And of course I understood going out the first time on a head boat for $60.00 I would not get the degree of personal service I offer for multiple hundreds of dollars a day. 

Anyway thanks for your thoughts concerning refunds in a personal services industry such as ours. 


Calm Seas and Tight Lines, 

Greg Adams


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> No offence Mont.


 none taken, brother.

In my lifetime, I spent a great deal of money on 3 things that I regretted. One was a truck, one was a lawn mower and last was carpet. None were even close to being lowest priced "or low bid".

If a businessman wants to truely satisfy a customer, he should be willing to offer that customer their money back, no questions, asked.

I am not a moderator here, I own this site, and if any sponsor here was ever unhappy, I would cut them a check back the next day. I have been in sales for 20 years, and one thing never changes. Give the best service and reap the rewards.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Walleyizer said:


> Team Sponge:
> 
> Glad someone here has an understanding of refunds in the charter/outfitter business. Head boat operators can be a bit more forgiving as they rely on volume business. Therefore they can, occasionally and do, make refunds to individuals who express a desire to have one.
> 
> ...


 Greg,
As I posted eariler I have fished with Jay and he doesn't get upset over minor things. Add to that he understands his faults and doesn't pass them unto others.
I personally feel he made an honest report and pointed out some severe faults on his charter. He has no axe to grind nor any reason to fault the operation without good cause.
If he had made a glowing report the operation would have reapted more business, even a report of effort is additonal business. 
A report pointing out serious flaws in an operation should be looked at by management as a chance to correct and improve business. That is their decision.
A service business is just that. it doesn't matter if your finding fish, repairing air conditioniers, repairing cars or cutting grass. You do all you can to please the costumer. Some cannot be pleased with any effort or repair.
The factor of ten still rules: every single complait equals ten unhappy customers. Every letter of praise equals ten happy customers.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Snagged:

You said a mouthful brother.

"A report pointing out serious flaws in an operation should be looked at by management as a chance to correct and improve business. That is their decision."

I have not once taken issue with Jay. He chose to post his opinion on a public forum. I chose to post my experiences that have been quite different than his on that same forum.

The one thing that hasn't been addressed here that might just clarify a lot is did Jay, after the trip, sit down, with the manager, in a calm and rational manner to discuss the "flaws" he felt were in their operation? I have always found folks receptive to criticism when that criticism is directed towards them in an effort to see improvement. So I don't take issue with Jay's complaints, per se', but perhaps a bit in the medium used to express them.

It is one thing to criticize with the intent of improving upon mistakes. It is quite another to publicly criticize if no attempt had been made to approach the management after the trip. I don't know what the case is.

I do know from lifeâ€™s and business experience it is much easier, especially now with the Internet and the anonymity that comes with it, to sit back and carp about the perceived injustices in life without ever taking the bull by the horns. I am not accusing Jay of that. I just know that this thread certainly has put the operator and staff at Osprey Fishing Trips at an extreme disadvantage and once again, quite sincerely Jay's experience in my opinion is an anomaly in comparison with mine and others I know that enjoy fishing with Osprey Fishing Trips.

I guess that is the way it is and perhaps should be let lay. 

By the way I respect and appreciate your calm and decent response as well as Jay's. Read some of the other responses. Full of invective. But of course on public forums such as this, all can share their thoughts, apparently in any manner they choose. 

Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

SNagged is not calm, he is screaming through is fingers.....Read all of his posts that way, its more fun.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> I just know that this thread certainly has put the operator and staff at Osprey Fishing Trips at an extreme disadvantage


 I disagree. If the staff wished to respond, then there is certainly the opportunity. That opportunity is still here. Anyone in business that can't access the internet in this day and age is way behind the times.



> But of course on public forums such as this, all can share their thoughts, apparently in any manner they choose.


 Again, I disagree. There's a line between complaining and flaming, and in my opinion, that line hasn't been crossed here. I once made a post on this site about being tossed out of a public meeting by Galveston's fire marshall. Within an hour, my phone rang, with a reporter on the other end wanting to know my side of things. Is the internet powerful? You can bet your last dollar on that one, folks.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I certainly agree with that Mont. I own two companies and the only way we got to the top was with superior service and keeping "nearly" everyone happy. In the beginning I offered a 100% money-back guarantee and quickly found that it was a ghost that would always come back to haunt me. I do, in fact, give some their money back. They are the 10% that take up 90% of my time. Know what I mean?
You do a fine job with this board. I run the Texas Offshore and the TKA sites and can readily understand what goes into keeping the peace. Take care.
Jerry


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Party boat fishing. Get what you pay for.... Calm seas.. Capt. Scott


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> In the beginning I offered a 100% money-back guarantee and quickly found that it was a ghost that would always come back to haunt me


 What I find, still offering that same guarantee in real life, is that once every couple of years, someone does set out to screw me. That's life. The rest of the folks just want the job done right, at a fair price, and to be satisfied with the final product. They simply want what they perceived they were paying for. Believe it or not, 2cool is just a hobby of mine. When I got tossed off another site for trying to set up gatherings, I decided to meet that man head on in this game.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Greg,
I've walked off a headboat so mad that paint bubbled, not exactly the time to discuss problems on they trip. I suspect Jay had the same problem.
Argo,
I'm too tired to be screaming, this time.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I can imagine, cant I?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> I can imagine, cant I?


Yep:smile:


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow, I really wonder if we were on the same trip (really I do). 

My wife wanted to go down their to shop and spend a few days, I said ok. I wnted to fish, for the first time ever my wife showed an interest in fishing. I said ok, looked on the internet, booked the trip, bought my wife her own rod/reel, and was very excited about going.

Got down there, and was told we were going tuna fishing. Great lots of fun! Boy was I wrong. Told it would be 1.5 hour ride, Bullsh*t! Closer to four.

Their equipment, was one step above a caveman's. No problem, we had our own. I just felt bad because of the junk others were having to use. Inexpensive is one thing, JUNK is another.

Few guys got sick, out come the bucket. Started a chain reaction, my wife included. 

Deck hands fishing NOT helping, clients who paid money to go. After about three lost fish with my wife, i put up my stuff and did nothing but help her. She did good, for being a rookie , and being sick. 3 tuna in the boat.

Turned around to find the deck hand asking if he could fish with my rod. Leave it up to your imagination what i told him.

Deck hands asking for "BIG TIPS". He didn't ask me... see above note as to why.

Jaymzinsa I feel you pain.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

If the Osprey outfit has a website then they probably have an ISP. Why have we not heard from them on this post? I would like to hear their side of the story. No offense to you James, would just like to hear what they have to say about this incident.


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Walleyizer said:


> "I have not once taken issue with Jay. He chose to post his opinion on a public forum. I chose to post my experiences that have been quite different than his on that same forum.
> 
> The one thing that hasn't been addressed here that might just clarify a lot is did Jay, after the trip, sit down, with the manager, in a calm and rational manner to discuss the "flaws" he felt were in their operation? I have always found folks receptive to criticism when that criticism is directed towards them in an effort to see improvement. So I don't take issue with Jay's complaints, per se', but perhaps a bit in the medium used to express them.
> 
> ...


At this point, I just can't help but add my feelings about this thread.

Jay, I appreciate you sharing your experience. I also appreciate Greg's rebuttal. Whether or not Jay expressed his complaints to management has nothing to do with the poor service he received, although it might help to improve their operation for the next person. It is important to note that after Jay posted the initial thread, several members spoke up and had either personally experienced problems with this particular charter or had first hand knowledge of bad experiences. 
It would have been one thing if Jay had come on here and said nothing more than they (the crew) were a bunch of *$*(*$#*T and left it at that. Had he taken that approach, I probably wouldn't have paid much attention. However, he took the time to provide specific examples of things that were done on the trip that are inexcusable in a service industry. This, along with several of the following responses, is all the information I need to make a decision should I need a charter in that area. 
When one operation comes highly recommended, and another does not, it helps all of us make decisions about where to spend our money. The fact that we don't always share our "good" experiences, but don't hesitate to share the "bad" ones, is human nature. You can provide world class service to a client, and you'll be lucky if he tells 5-10 friends. Provide poor service to a client, and he'll tell everyone he knows.

Thanks........Q


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

http://ospreyfishingtrips.com/


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I emailed them the link for this thread.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*Something to consider*

Back in the 80's I deckhanded my way through summer break...life was great back then!

I worked on various headboats and sportfisherman available for charter and there was always ups and downs with every trip. A good deckhand that can fish, help the clients, keep food down and keep a tight ship is very hard to come by. Low pay, long hours and "rookie" incidents abound...basically thinning out the availability of sober, competent crewmembers.

Each deckhand has to be available for coaching, untangling lines, swabbing puke off the deck, fetching beers, swabbing puke, gaffing green fish, untangling lines, making bait, keeping the chum line going, baiting hooks, swabbing puke, untangling lines, measuring fish, icing fish, keeping customers fish separate, setting/pulling anchor and getting puked on while untangling lines. To add to the deckhands abilities he also has to put up with cantankerous captains that sit on their arse in the a/c while yelling out commands over the p/a.

Tips were few and far between, that is why good boats have a sign on the cabin door reminding customers that gratuity is greatly appreciated or the deckhands need to "pass the bucket" while approaching the dock.

If you pay to fish on a headboat ($50-$90) you normally get what you pay for, *INEXPENSIVE ENTERTAINMENT! * 
I would consider a headboat trip like dining in the drive-thru at Jack In The Box. The deckhands are like the "burger artist" but they probably smell worse and haven't shaven in a few days.

If you have the money and greater expectations hire a private boat.

Since those days I have considered going on a headboat, but I have decided that I would rather sit on the dock to daydream of when I was younger. Some of the boats out there are in bad condition, the tackle is not fit for a garage sale, the deckhands look like pirates and they pack in the clientele like sardines.

Don't get me wrong, I am not taking any sides here, only stating the facts.

Of work experiences so far my deckhand days were most enjoyable. If I could live on a $1800 or less a month, I would still be a deckhand or burger artist.


----------



## jaymzinsa (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow, I didn't mean to cause such a ruckus. As I stated, I took a few days to think about the whole thing before I posted and even then I did so with some reservations. However, their behavior was inexcusable and as others have related this was not an isolated incident.

Thanks Snagged, I enjoyed fishing with you also, we need to get hold of Valkrie and do it again. You also took the words right out of my mouth. I was pretty steamed when we got to the dock and I just wanted to get out of there. 

Walleyizer/Mont: 
It isn't a money issue. Hell it was only 60 bucks I think I can handle that. I didn't then nor do I now want a refund or voucher for another trip. I pretty much got what I wanted; I went offshore, enjoyed a decent weather day and fought a couple of strong fish on light tackle. Unfortunately I also got a lot of unwanted extras and felt that those had to be brought to light. I probably would not have been rational had I spoken to anyone at the time that it occured so I left without causing a scene. I have refrained from mentioning any personal names or endorsing any other outfits by name and will continue to maintain that policy. I am not out to badmouth anyone personally, I simply had a really bad experience with this operation and felt it necessary to explain what happened. If you feel this isn't the proper forum to air those complaints then so be it, however, they have every opportunity to respond to this post and in fact I would welcome their input. As I'm sure you've read, mine was unfortunately not an isolated incident with this outfit. If you are and have been happy with them I am honestly happy to hear it. I for one will never go out with them again.

As far as fishing with head boats; I agree you get what you pay for. For the most part, it has been my experience that what I pay for are hardworking people who try their best to put me and their other customers on some fish while doing their best to make the whole experience enjoyable for everyone involved. While I don't always agree with some of their practices (such as keeping large sharks) I really have had no complaints until this incident. Since I don't have my own boat or know many people with an offshore boat I have to take what I can get if I want to go out on the big pond. If anyone ever needs a crew member I would be more than happy to fill in. Sorry for that shameless troll. :biggrin: 

Tight lines
James


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

When my boat is back in action your more than welcome. Probably next summer. I might hit you with some squid though.....lol


----------



## baybuzzard (Aug 6, 2004)

*too bad....*

Sorry to say no, it is not an isolated experience. I have been out on their boat twice and after the second trip vowed never to do so again. I did recently take a 24 hour trip out of Port A @ the dolphin docks and can tell you that it is black and white.


----------



## tpope (Sep 10, 2004)

*Yeah buddy!*



QBall said:


> ... However, he took the time to provide specific examples of things that were done on the trip that are inexcusable in a service industry. This, along with several of the following responses, is all the information I need to make a decision should I need a charter in that area.
> When one operation comes highly recommended, and another does not, it helps all of us make decisions about where to spend our money. The fact that we don't always share our "good" experiences, but don't hesitate to share the "bad" ones, is human nature. You can provide world class service to a client, and you'll be lucky if he tells 5-10 friends. Provide poor service to a client, and he'll tell everyone he knows.
> 
> Thanks........Q


Darned straight that a wronged customer will tell ALL that will listen.

I'm glad to hear a customer speak about a bad trip/operation. I've been banned from boards and censored for speaking up against a board sponsor. Good, bad or ugly, we've all seen our share. I'm glad that some will listen and discuss the methods that an operation chooses to use without the name calling I've seen.

Now MY soapbox... Stay away from al walker extreme fishing outta Venice LA...

PM ifna ya need info.

Ya'll have a nice day.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Jay, I really hate to say this, but what a beautiful thread! I understood from the beginning that your complaint was not the price that was paid for the trip, but the service that was implied, if not promished, to be included with that trip and then not delivered. A refund for a trip like that would not have satisfied me either. Being a former walleye fisherman myself, I respect Wallizer's support of a business (Osprey) that I have myself found inadequate. I do, however, disagree with his opinion that this is not a forum for grievences against inferior service. One of the beauties of the internet is that is is possible to use sites like this to gain valuable information before making a major decision- YES, BOOKING ANY CHARTER, PRIVATE OR HEADBOAT, IS A MAJOR DECISION. I've read scary threads on this board, from people whom I don't know, concerning bad experiences booking charters in Venice, La.. I do understand Wallizer's point that charterboats have their own side to the stories, but if I book a Venice charter, I sure would like to be aware of others' complaints. Although I abhore Wallizer's claim to avoid a he said/she said controversy, while passively implying that it was Jay's fault, I have to say that Jay could have avoided this mess completely. Jay, do your homework! The best references are the locals. If you would've frequented a few of our island watering holes, you would've had a hard time finding a handful of locals who would've recommended the Osprey over other headboats. (Again, the waters are murky as the Osprey is associated with some of these establishments). So, let's all make a promise to do more research in the taverns and more fishing in the deep blue.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Unbound So said:


> YES:brew:


----------



## fisherman (Oct 10, 2004)

*fisherman*

I have been fishing with the Osprey for as long as I have been coming to the island.:bluefish: They have a great crew that are very hard workers.

I would never even consider fishing with anyone else!!


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

*SPI head boats*

Another vote for Cap'n Murphy's, I had a great time with them last summer.


----------



## snapman (Jun 22, 2004)

I fished with the Murphys a long time ago. They were always great trips that produced a bunch of great fish. They always were very nice folks. Thats who I would fish with.


----------



## gregd (May 26, 2004)

Sorry if I'm posting on this thread way late, I haven't been on this forum in several days. I'd just like to make a few points.

1. From years of experience hiring vendors/contractors to do jobs and from years of being a consumer, one thing I have learned is that companies don't provide good service, the people who work for them do. So what's that mean, judge the company by it's people and the experience you have with them. 

2. Any company that is willing to continue to carry an employee on payroll that does what the deckhand did, needs a checkup. As Greg stated, I wasn't there either but I have no reason to doubt what was said about this deckhand and the descriptions are very believable. So what kind of Captain of a boat, who I'm sure must know and observe the behavior of his deckhands, would allow such behavior and treatment to customers. I can only assume that if this deckhand has been with the company for some time and is still there, the Captain must find the deckhand acceptable. So the next question is, does the person that oversees this Captain find the Captain acceptable?

3. In general, I have seen our society grow more accustomed and used to poor service and not speak up. I'm not one of those and my hat is off to those who still speak up about poor service.

4. Any company can be reported to the Better Business Bureau whether that company is a member of the BBB or not. Just go on the web and find the BBB region and report it. It's better though to first report it to the owner of the company and see where that leads. 

5. Jay you are to be commended for maintaining your composure. I would have probably just quit fishing to avoid getting so mad at the deckhand, that him or I got hurt. Anyone who pounds their chest and says "I'm the Law..." is definitely someone to avoid. No more coffee for that dude!!

It just amazes me how some companies pay little attention to the people skills of their employees who are in a direct customer contact type of business. For those who have responded which tout private charters, you are probably right that the experience will most likely be better on a private charter but that isn't guaranteed either. I don't agree with "you get what you pay for", that is a very abused cliche because in this country, people are for the most part used to getting average, good and even excellent customer service and expect average at a minimum whether they spend $1 or $1000.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

*Scorecard?*

Seems to me that the Osprey's "happy campers" are conspicuously missing as only 2 people have indicated they are satisified customers.

I own a small company and we can't afford to have dissatisfied customers and WE DON"T.....not that I know about or I would personally correct that first thing Monday morning! There really is no excuse for poor service which in this case is "THE PRODUCT"!

No response from the Charter company would seem to be an indication that they really could care less! Good thing MARVIN ZINDLER was not on that charter!


----------



## majbg (Oct 22, 2004)

*Can't believe it is same company.*

I normally just read the forums but felt I had to add to the thread. There is no excuse for the disrespect or behavior of the deck hand towards anybody, but I've fished on the Osprey twice and have nothing but fond memories of it and the crew. The first time, in Sep of last yr, was nothing less of outstanding. The fishing was the best I've ever had offshore. I even had a nice talk with a deckhand who was planning on joining the Army in a few months (tried to persuade him to go Air Force but he has a family tradition of paratroopers and I think he wanted my GoreTex). They even took a picture of me and posted it on their website for me to download, which was a good thing since my camera got wet and unusable. The second trip was just last July, not as good of fishing as first trip, but no complaints about the effort of the crew to put us on fish. Thats fishing. I had 2 different crews and both were outstanding. I can't tolerate disrespect and I too reward effort with tips, but I just can't believe that this is the same company mentioned earlier. My advice to anyone going to SPI is to go talk to the guys, and make up your own mind. If you get a good feeling about the company, book your trip. Better yet, there are hundreds of others who have fished with these guys and, like me, just try to read and learn, rather than mouth off. i hope these guys will speak up. Also, I reccommed checking their website to see the fish they have recently brought in. Go back far enough and you'll see me with a big amberjack in Sep '03. I fly for the Air Force (C-130H3's) and don't get a chance to fish as much as I would like, but would not hesitate to go out with those guys again and could rest assured, based on my own knowledge, that the crew would do the best they could to put me on to fish. Sorry so long, Maj. Bill Graham, USAF


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

You know, we all come here for info at one time or another. Most of us visit MANY boards. My uncle founded the CCCF (coastalfishing.org) in 99 so we could share info in the Galveston/Freeport area. If someone had a bad experience with a business, I wanna hear about it. If they had a good experience, I wanna hear about it. Like Mont said, if by now, these head boats and other guides have NOT heard about 2cool, corpusfishing, CCCF, etc, then they are behind in the times. They have the ability to come here and defend themselves. We've all gone out with a guide or head boat and had a great time only to come back and hear negative about it or vice versa. I appreciate any info shared here and if the info sharing stopped, this board would be gone because there would be no reason for it. I don't know Osprey as I usually go out from Port A or Freeport with a guide or on a head boat. Depends on what I'm in the mood for as with each of us. I appreciate all the posts, good and bad and don't think folks should get their drawers in an uproar because someone said something good or bad about a group you may have had the complete opposite experience with. All info is good. We can make our OWN decisions and then live with the "I told you so". Thanks to Mont for this board and all the other webmasters and thanks to everyone that posts some info we can all use as we wish down the road.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

MajBG

First, from an old Vet, thanks for your service to our country. God Bless you for that. I would love to meet you sometime, give you a snappy "Hand Salute" and shake your hand.

Second, I am glad you enjoyed your experiences with the folks at the Osprey Fishing Trips. My experiences have mirrored yours. In fact since getting back to South Texas for this winter season I have had the opportunity to go out with them twice. Had great times each occasion and were really put on the fish.

First trip, on 10/13/04 with 30 folks fishing we managed to get 43 Black Fin, a few Kings, and quite a few Red Snapper.









On the second trip, yesterday, we came in with 42 Black Fin. Had to go out 40 plus miles in some pretty rough seas, but had a great day and of course for each Black Fin we must have caught at least 4 to 5 Bonita. Really was a work out. Great help and great job by both the Captain Ruddy and deck hand extraordinaire Tommy.









Thanks again for your service and posting your positive experiences with the folks at Osprey.

Greg Adams
Part Time Texan - Full Time Fisherman


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Thats great but that you caught some fish but for a 30 person trip (I assume all fishing) that is not an impressive catch. I am glad you did have a good time with them though. That is what it is all about. BTW, please drive the speed limit in S Texas.


----------



## fisherman (Oct 10, 2004)

Greg, looks to me like you had 2 great fishing days with the crew of the Osprey. 

Hopefully, soon, I will be able to "wet a line" with you and the great people at the Osprey. 

Like I said before "I wouldnt fish with anyone else" The captains and crew really work hard to make fishings trips a great memory, and I have plenty great memories thanks to everyone at the Osprey fishing trips!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> What I find, still offering that same guarantee in real life, is that once every couple of years, someone does set out to screw me. That's life. The rest of the folks just want the job done right, at a fair price, and to be satisfied with the final product. They simply want what they perceived they were paying for. Believe it or not, 2cool is just a hobby of mine. When I got tossed off another site for trying to set up gatherings, I decided to meet that man head on in this game.


And a fine outstanding job you have done Sir.....:wink:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

How many beatings can this dead horse take?


----------



## tpope (Sep 10, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> How many beatings can this dead horse take?


Till it DIES...
Thanks Mont fer the forum...
It is qreat to be able to express our opinions...
Don't fish with extreme outta Venice, LA
unless ya need someone to hook the fish fer ya


----------

